# ECM P2230, not sure what could be causing it



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's for a barometric pressure reading that is erratic for more than 5 seconds. Is the MAF sensor plugged in fully and the connector locked? Is the sensor torqued down properly. The wire harness to the MAF sensor is rubbing anything or pulled tight, or have any non GM wires wrapped around it?

This is usually a poor connection causing this code. But a bad MAF, or ECM can too


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

i have a k&n intake so do you mean the sensor connected to that?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

I tried tightening the sensor in place since it was pretty loose, didn’t take long before the light came back on 😕 Is there anything else to try besides replacing the sensor?


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

earichmond said:


> I tried tightening the sensor in place since it was pretty loose, didn’t take long before the light came back on 😕 Is there anything else to try besides replacing the sensor?


I'd try cleaning it before replacing it. Does the car feel like it loses power when the light gets set?


----------

